# group hug



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

as you can see lulu has settled in very well now, after her first bit of nerves


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what a great picture, wow hasnt she grown


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very good picture,.........


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

They looks soooo cozy!


----------

